# Twins but only one heartbeat



## FunnyBunny

Hi Twin Mummies

I went for an early scan yesterday (7 wks) to be told we are having twins - what a total shock for us, we thought something was wrong because the nurse took so long to say anything. We were told one was measuring bang on 7wks and saw the HB but the other was smaller and she couldn't find a HB, we are booked in for another scan in 2 weeks. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Chel

:hug: I couldn't just move on without offering a big hug and goodluck with everything! I had a single bub, but I know when I was in the hospital the doctors kept giving me mixed messages about LOs heartbeat and it really freaked me out... he was fine though! Maybe its just they cant get it on the right spot? :hug: again!


----------



## Helen

Hi

I replied to your PM.

Really hope you have some good news in 2 week and the little monkey was just hiding. :hugs:


----------



## fizzyt

Hiya - Just wanted to add that sometimes if the baby is less mature the heartbeat is not present till 81/2 or 9 weeks - on my friends scan the same happened to her andshe had a scan at 8 weeks and 3 days and there were two healthy heartbeats. I know its a worrying time and i hope you will have good news soon!


----------



## Liebling

FunnyBunny said:


> Hi Twin Mummies
> 
> I went for an early scan yesterday (7 wks) to be told we are having twins - what a total shock for us, we thought something was wrong because the nurse took so long to say anything. We were told one was measuring bang on 7wks and saw the HB but the other was smaller and she couldn't find a HB, we are booked in for another scan in 2 weeks. Anyone experienced this?

Hello,
I experienced almost EXACTLY the same. I had an early scan at 6 weeks - only one sac found, and no heartbeat. Then a scan at 8 weeks revealed TWO embryos - one with a heartbeat, and a smaller one with no heartbeat. I'm due back next week for a further ultrasound, but would so grateful if you could let me know what happened at your next scan. It's weird, the idea of twins always terrified me, but I can't bear the idea that we may lose one of them...


----------



## Amanda

I didn't want to read and run. Hope your next scan goes well hun.:hug:


----------



## FunnyBunny

[QUOTE Hello, I experienced almost EXACTLY the same. I had an early scan at 6 weeks - only one sac found, and no heartbeat. Then a scan at 8 weeks revealed TWO embryos - one with a heartbeat, and a smaller one with no heartbeat. I'm due back next week for a further ultrasound, but would so grateful if you could let me know what happened at your next scan. It's weird, the idea of twins always terrified me, but I can't bear the idea that we may lose one of them...[/QUOTE]

Hi firstly congratulations on your BFP. When we went back for our second scan there was only one sac and one heartbead, the other had gone which is apparently very common and is known as disappearing twin. Me and DH were not disappointed - we had been trying for nearly two years and only ever wished for one healthly baby. 

Good luck with your second scan, let me know how you get on.

FB


----------

